# Greenwich by Night



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Greenwich at Night by Brazo76, on Flickr


Swiftstone by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Holy **** thats cool/nice. Lovely!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW! I want a big version of the second one! I clearly need some lessons from you Brazo!


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great pictures!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... and this is why you roam around London at night with a tripod. Nice.

- Bret


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazing.. 

What setup did you use ?


----------



## Steve916 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely pictures:thumb:
Makes me wanna get my camera out again. Been a while


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice, love the second one:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent pics:thumb: what camera you using now?


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that looks cool


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots Brazo, I prefer the colours in the first one but they're both great.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Greenwich at Night by Brazo76, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Swiftstone by Brazo76, on Flickr


Great pics!

Do you live in Greenwich or nearby?

I live & work nearby! A great idea for a shot, would be at night with the green laser beam coming from the Royal observatory!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RP84 said:


> Amazing..
> 
> What setup did you use ?


Sony SLTA65, Tamron 17-50 2.8 and a cokin p 3 stop neutral desnity hard graduated filter to balance exposure between the brighter backgrounds and the darker foregrounds.



Gleamingkleen said:


> excellent pics:thumb: what camera you using now?


as above mate:thumb:



B2ONGO said:


> Nice shots Brazo, I prefer the colours in the first one but they're both great.


Same here, first ones getting blown up big:thumb:



kh904 said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Do you live in Greenwich or nearby?
> 
> I live & work nearby! A great idea for a shot, would be at night with the green laser beam coming from the Royal observatory!


No mate i travelled to Greenwich these shots are from my second trip, on my first I shot the green laser but wasn't that impressed with my efforts.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking shots :thumb: I've always liked night time long exposures so it's about time I tried some, not done any since my 35mm days.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning pics, you must have had a good tripod and long exposure for that great


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Some cracking shots there Brazo. I think the second one just clinches it. You've made me want to do some night shots now!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, cant say much else about them..

Kev


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Some cracking shots there Brazo. I think the second one just clinches it. You've made me want to do some night shots now!


Cheers Andy, its weird how most prefer 2 to 1. I wasn't even going to post 2 but 'added' it in! 1 is my fave!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

very nice pics


----------

